
Ask HN: A nested Todo list that auto creates event - officiallylucky
Is there a nested todo list&#x2F;project management tool that creates an event in google calendar not as a task, as an event using default settings.
Better a script that creates an event in current day each time a google task is submitted.
======
officiallylucky
My wish list is: 1-a todo app with nested tasks 2-A visual drag and drop to
calendar view 3-Two ways synchronization with google calendar Nice to have:
Add an email to todo list

